# Taking food into EU/France.



## barge1914

Can anyone give feedback on the rules for what you can take into France?
I’m pretty clear on the ban on meat and dairy, and on the fruit/veg you can take.
Where the various sources get a bit vague is on the other foodstuffs.
One document of French origin imposes a limit of 2kg for each of things like medicines, special dietary products, essential pet dietary foods, baby milk snd suchlike. But then there is a reference to a limit of 2kg on other foods/goods ‘not mentioned above’. Does that limit actually mean other things in the restricted categories only,  or any foods? And is it 2kg for each type of food, or a total of 2kg for other foods…big difference.
2kg might get us a few jars of Indian curry paste and pickles, but doesn’t leave much for all the other ‘essentials’ not easily obtained in France for a three month trip.
So what has everyone been taking, and have any problems cropped up at the French or any other borders?


----------



## Sharon the Cat

For a 3 month trip all I'd be worried about on the food & drink front would be Marmite & tea bags.


----------



## alcam

barge1914 said:


> Can anyone give feedback on the rules for what you can take into France?
> I’m pretty clear on the ban on meat and dairy, and on the fruit/veg you can take.
> Where the various sources get a bit vague is on the other foodstuffs.
> One document of French origin imposes a limit of 2kg for each of things like medicines, special dietary products, essential pet dietary foods, baby milk snd suchlike. But then there is a reference to a limit of 2kg on other foods/goods ‘not mentioned above’. Does that limit actually mean other things in the restricted categories only,  or any foods? And is it 2kg for each type of food, or a total of 2kg for other foods…big difference.
> 2kg might get us a few jars of Indian curry paste and pickles, but doesn’t leave much for all the other ‘essentials’ not easily obtained in France for a three month trip.
> So what has everyone been taking, and have any problems cropped up at the French or any other borders?


No checks made in October . Haven't heard of anyone having a problem .
French supermarkets are really good so don't see a problem anyway


----------



## Val54

Ditto, no checks in October on the Tunnel, but I seem to remember a post that checks were being carried out at Plymouth/Portsmouth later in the year. Can't help with the quantities.


----------



## SimonM

Not checked at the tunnel September


----------



## GMJ

So the question is...

Do ya feel lucky?


----------



## Makzine

Likewise for bringing back wine and beer, has anyone been pulled over and checked coming back into England?


----------



## r4dent

Sharon the Cat said:


> For a 3 month trip all I'd be worried about on the food & drink front would be Marmite & tea bags.


Totally agree, except for the Marmite which I can't stand.


----------



## alcam

Makzine said:


> Likewise for bringing back wine and beer, has anyone been pulled over and checked coming back into England?


I was asked about wine at Calais . Customs [?] guy was a sweaty sock and , of course , believed what I told him


----------



## Robmac

r4dent said:


> Totally agree, *except for the Marmite which I can't stand.*



What??


----------



## REC

We read it back to front and back again and it seems fish under 20kg is ok so plan to take oat milk, non dairy yogurt, dried veg and fish! Enough for our drive through to Portugal. We read it that the 2kg referred to other foods as for each type of non meat product mentioned above. But it really isn't clear. We specifically do not want to stop in France or Spain to shop so want to take what we need with us. Many report no checks at all but if you want to comply, it would be good if there was clarity
If we are wrong and, if it is checked, they can confiscate it. Have t-bags, marmite and Branston for expats living near us


----------



## alcam

REC said:


> We read it back to front and back again and it seems fish under 20kg is ok so plan to take oat milk, non dairy yogurt, dried veg and fish! Enough for our drive through to Portugal. We read it that the 2kg referred to other foods as for each type of non meat product mentioned above. But it really isn't clear. We specifically do not want to stop in France or Spain to shop so want to take what we need with us. Many report no checks at all but if you want to comply, it would be good if there was clarity
> If we are wrong and, if it is checked, they can confiscate it. Have t-bags, marmite and Branston for expats living near us


Think you would have to be really unlucky for any of your foodstuffs being checked


----------



## barge1914

REC said:


> We read it back to front and back again and it seems fish under 20kg is ok so plan to take oat milk, non dairy yogurt, dried veg and fish! Enough for our drive through to Portugal. We read it that the 2kg referred to other foods as for each type of non meat product mentioned above. But it really isn't clear. We specifically do not want to stop in France or Spain to shop so want to take what we need with us. Many report no checks at all but if you want to comply, it would be good if there was clarity
> If we are wrong and, if it is checked, they can confiscate it. Have t-bags, marmite and Branston for expats living near us


That’s the question…2kg for each type of other foods, or total of all other foods.


----------



## TJBi

So far, no one has provided any indication as to the source of their information.

https://www.douane.gouv.fr/sites/de...Brochures/Particuliers/voyagez-tranquille.pdf seems pretty clear to me. Pages 17 and 18 indicate that for the personal importation from non-EU countries (with the exception of Andorra and Switzerland) there is an allowance of 5kg (or 5 units) of non-citrus fruit and vegetables, including roots and rhizomes (with no earth attached) and of 15 sticks of celery. Page 20 indicates that the personal importation from non-EU countries (with the exception of a few listed countries) of meat, dairy and products derived therefrom is prohibited. There is a 20kg allowance in respect of fish. There is a 2kg allowance in respect of certain listed products, and the document clearly indicates to my  mind that this is a total of 2kg across all such products (all of these products being listed within a single cell in the table, with the 2kg allowance being specified once only in the adjoining cell).

However, the following conflict and/or provide more detailed information:









						Vous recevez par colis ou transportez dans vos bagages des produits d'origine animale
					






					www.douane.gouv.fr
				












						Vous rapportez des végétaux, fruits et légumes en provenance d'un pays non membre de l’Union européenne ou en provenance des DROM
					






					www.douane.gouv.fr
				



In particular, the latter indicates that a health certificate is required for almost all fruits and vegetables (just a few exceptions).


----------



## GMJ

Zzzzzzz


----------



## redhand

Came over last week full nothing checked


----------



## granth

I travelled by ferry from Calais to Dover on Saturday 29th January. I was alone in the motorhome with a fully loaded trailer of household goods. We had rented our UK house and were moving the contents to our French house. All the foodstuffs from the kitchen and fridge were now in the motorhome, along with a supply of bacon and cheese. Also haggis for our French friends!
I was sent into the Inspection Shed (random selection apparently, but always happens when towing the box trailer!). Was asked about ownership and weapons. Opened the trailer, which was packed to the top and impossible to see in - I'm sure their X-ray equipment could though. Then thanked and told to go. No questions about foodstuffs. The check is done for security by British authorities, the French authorities at Dover are there to check passports and covid tests, not Customs (my experience). 
At Calais straight off ferry and onto the Autoroute, no stops or checks.
Our trip last May, via Dieppe/Newhaven, and in August via Calais/Dover were equally trouble free. 
At worst be prepared to throw the contested goods away.
As for entry to UK, the wine/beer/spirit limits are still high, but not into Europe (Brexit freedoms). Never been stopped or questioned on arrival into the UK. 
Hope this helps forum members.


----------



## GMJ

We travelled via the tunnel on the 26th Jan: no bother so all our illegal 'contraband' stayed with us.


----------



## Lee

I was on the on the DFDS ferry Newhaven to Dieppe and the Duane were pulling over a large number of motorhomes.
So you make your choice.


----------



## Greengrass

Lee said:


> I was on the on the DFDS ferry Newhaven to Dieppe and the Duane were pulling over a large number of motorhomes.
> So you make your choice.


Don't they sell food in France


----------



## REC

Greengrass said:


> Don't they sell food in France


As said before, it's more a case that if one is going away for a couple of months it was normal to empty the fridge into the van so no waste. Also not everyone wants to stop and shop, it's a personal choice whether to be self sufficient and get on way or meander. It used to be a  straightforward decision but since Brexit the rules have changed but not always enforced.


----------



## Luckheart

They do, but it takes a bit of getting used to the better quality over there.


----------



## GMJ

When we get through the tunnel we have a 3 hour rive ahead of us, so, whilst we love French food, we don't want to have to hit a supermarket straight away, hence carrying some grub from home which would else go to waste.


----------



## Lee

We found a few shops selling food.
Aldi and Lidl are very prevalent. 
So you can buy your tools and clothes you didn't know you wanted along side croissants and french sticks.


----------



## jann

Sharon the Cat said:


> For a 3 month trip all I'd be worried about on the food & drink front would be Marmite & tea bags.


I only worry about tea bags!!!!!


----------



## Fazerloz

I don't think I have ever worried about a tea bag in my life.


----------



## rugbyken

near the front of the same ferry as lee i took enough sachets of dog food for molly as she has been on that diet for over ten years and it’s not pleasant when you change their diet , only about £30 in total so if i had to bin them not really a problem but aware that i shouldn’t, the fridge was clear so i would have survived a check but not a thorough inspection ,


----------



## groyne

We'll risk a couple of days worth as we're going on a Sunday and heading straight for Versailes.


----------



## Clunegapyears

We were fully loaded ... all the things expensive or hard to get in Crete. Unpacking today, think i counted 9 tins of coconut milk and 4 of corned beef. Obviously won't cook those together!  
No checks at all.


----------



## GMJ

Clunegapyears said:


> We were fully loaded ... all the things expensive or hard to get in Crete. Unpacking today, think i counted 9 tins of coconut milk and 4 of corned beef. *Obviously won't cook those together! *
> No checks at all.


Mmmm...corned beef and coconut surprise?

Nom nom nom!


----------



## Adriafan

Amazing though it might seem the supermarkets in France and Spain are packed with food a lot of it superior to what you will find in British supermarkets. (Does anyone really enjoy Cornish brie). Just avoid wine in the French ones.


----------



## GMJ

We know that but if you read the tenor or the thread its about having stuff from home so it doesn't get wasted and also about not having to hit a supermarket as soon as you land in France especially if you have some distance to go that first day.


----------



## TJBi

GMJ said:


> We know that but if you read the tenor or the thread its about having stuff from home so it doesn't get wasted and also about not having to hit a supermarket as soon as you land in France especially if you have some distance to go that first day.


Does either of those situations make it legal to import prohibited items?


----------



## alcam

Adriafan said:


> Amazing though it might seem the supermarkets in France and Spain are packed with food a lot of it superior to what you will find in British supermarkets. (Does anyone really enjoy Cornish brie). *Just avoid wine in the French ones.*


Not sure if serious ?


----------



## Owlhouse

Anyone been across to Santander recently? We are booked over in the middle of March and although don’t want to take a lot like to have a few days meals so we don’t have to stock up straight away.


----------



## GMJ

TJBi said:


> Does either of those situations make it legal to import prohibited items?



No of course not. Why do you ask?


----------



## Piper01

Why should you take food into Europe? it's cheaper on the continent anyhow.


----------



## groyne

Piper01 said:


> Why should you take food into Europe? it's cheaper on the continent anyhow.



I refer the right honourable gentleman to my previous post. #28.

Also the only thing that has changed since I last visited france when it was ok to take food in, is the bureaucacy.


----------



## GMJ

It's a shame that most people who join a thread late, don't bother to read all the posts to get up to speed with it.


----------



## jagmanx

A family pack of frozen paratha.
Great for breakfast but easy enuff to find substitutes.
And a meal for the first night.
But quite content to comply and stop and shop just outside of Calais


----------



## Piper01

groyne said:


> I refer the right honourable gentleman to my previous post. #28.
> 
> Also the only thing that has changed since I last visited france when it was ok to take food in, is the bureaucacy.


I only refered to post #1 not yours.


----------



## Drover

I have no idea what you are allowed.
Don't care either. Not a bad plan as the only thing the French wanted at the tunnel on the 1st Feb was...
 passports please and is your gas off ?
Didn't even want the dogs.......


----------



## Stanski

Clunegapyears said:


> We were fully loaded ... all the things expensive or hard to get in Crete. Unpacking today, think i counted 9 tins of coconut milk and 4 of corned beef. Obviously won't cook those together!
> No checks at all.


Crete? - How was the journey?  Had considered this option, thinking Italy was a pain or Covid registrations opting to go to Spain, BUT you might persuade me otherwise.  What temp is it?  Any Sun?
What route?


----------



## Clunegapyears

Stanski said:


> Crete? - How was the journey?  Had considered this option, thinking Italy was a pain or Covid registrations opting to go to Spain, BUT you might persuade me otherwise.  What temp is it?  Any Sun?
> What route?



This time we drove via Antibes to see James daughter. But normally we drive free roads through belguim and Luxembourg.  Basle pay for annual vignette or 10 days for >3.5 ton.  Gotthard Tunnel free but avoid peak times due to trucks.  Italian paying motorways down to Ancona. At the moment Italy no requirement for a test if transit under 36 hrs. Just download the EU plf, which we've never had to show. 
 How long ... depends on how long you want to take. As we've dogs to walk, we would normally stop 2-3 nights. Although I've driven a car in under 24 hrs. Ancona ferry leaves evening.  We pay for a pet friendly cabin.  With the crossings, getting to Greece ain't cheap. But living costs cheap once here. 
Not as warm as the spanish Costas but rarely non stop rain for days. We are on Crete which is windy but have done a winter in the peloponnese. There is snow on the hills. 
We love it!

Pix of route and snow and sunset from our 7


----------



## Stanski

Clunegapyears said:


> This time we drove via Antibes to see James daughter. But normally we drive free roads through belguim and Luxembourg.  Basle pay for annual vignette or 10 days for >3.5 ton.  Gotthard Tunnel free but avoid peak times due to trucks.  Italian paying motorways down to Ancona. At the moment Italy no requirement for a test if transit under 36 hrs. Just download the EU plf, which we've never had to show.
> How long ... depends on how long you want to take. As we've dogs to walk, we would normally stop 2-3 nights. Although I've driven a car in under 24 hrs. Ancona ferry leaves evening.  We pay for a pet friendly cabin.  With the crossings, getting to Greece ain't cheap. But living costs cheap once here.
> Not as warm as the spanish Costas but rarely non stop rain for days. We are on Crete which is windy but have done a winter in the peloponnese. There is snow on the hills.
> We love it!
> 
> Pix of route and snow and sunset from our 7


Wonderful, thanks for response, Italy for us was the plan, we have a young Sicilian friend who is at Uni in Pisa, so to see him and G/F, then down to his parents in Sicily.
For us Crete has a mother of another friend who we have never met and would like to see her.  He currently is in London lecturing.

Have today got all ducks in row for travel to Dieppe tomorrow, where do we go = left or right?  May see you in Crete, as cannot get to Morocco.


----------



## groyne

Piper01 said:


> I only refered to post #1 not yours.



if you'd stated that in your previous post, I wouldn't have replied.
But you didn't, so I gave you a (my) reason for doing so.


----------



## Clunegapyears

Stanski said:


> Wonderful, thanks for response, Italy for us was the plan, we have a young Sicilian friend who is at Uni in Pisa, so to see him and G/F, then down to his parents in Sicily.
> For us Crete has a mother of another friend who we have never met and would like to see her.  He currently is in London lecturing.
> 
> Have today got all ducks in row for travel to Dieppe tomorrow, where do we go = left or right?  May see you in Crete, as cannot get to Morocco.


Loved Sicily ... spent 3 months there about 5 years ago. If you do make it to Crete, do shout. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## groyne

Now parked in a layby an hour from Calais eating bacon and cheddar stotties, washed down with a mug of Yorkshire tea.
No checks, apart from gas and passports, at the tunnel.


----------



## Stanski

Clunegapyears said:


> Loved Sicily ... spent 3 months there about 5 years ago. If you do make it to Crete, do shout. Enjoy your trip.


We have got as far as Limoges, across country. just about recovered from retched night on ferry. DFDS-  waste of time booking a cabin, every 20 mins for 2 hrs were announcements, had to get up to cool legs, bad bed sheets caused skin reaction. About to have porridge, yummy.
Probably seek Barcelona to watch F1 testing, as last time we tried, arrived the wrong week.


----------



## groyne

We're on an Aire in Solignac, going in to Limoges tomorrow.


----------



## Stanski

Now in Spain, at Hill Castle Town of Morella. Parked up in the town. A few others here also, some gone to the aire outside town.  Met a nice man called Gareth, driving an army land rover on way to sort father's property down in S. SPAIN. Have encouraged him to seek registration with wildcamping.
A balmy 20 degrees, with a chill in the air as the sun goes down


----------

